# Speedplay specific shoes adjustability



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

So I can never get the cleat on my non-speedplay (Giro) shoes back far enough. I know there is a metal extra adapter but that adds weight and stack height. Soooo my question is, does a speedplay specific shoe give more flexibility/adjustability in cleat position? I like the shoe just don't adjustability.
Thanks


----------

